# German Gecko Thieves Jailed



## slim6y (May 7, 2011)

Jail for gecko thieves - crime - national | Stuff.co.nz

This is where I currently live (near the Otago Peninsula) - so we're not completely dry of reptiles in NZ. 

No snakes I agree...

And fewer and fewer gex because of inconsiderate so and so's (stronger words required) like these two men.

Four and a half months jail - still... it's a big warning - plus these guys now have a criminal record - so no going to USA or Australia!

And definitely not welcome in Kiwi land!


----------



## lizardloco (May 7, 2011)

Shame, Although I understand why their so prized.
They're beautiful!
But I reckon these guys were in it for the money


----------



## slim6y (May 7, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Shame, Although I understand why their so prized.
> They're beautiful!
> But I reckon these guys were in it for the money



The Otago Daily Times suggested a fair whack of money - they do nothing to try and stop the cultivation of these rare animals in the media that's for sure!


----------



## karll (May 7, 2011)

*Geckos*

about time something happened 
:evil:


----------



## sookie (May 7, 2011)

What you are holding in your hand is beautiful,so green.he yours.what type is the jolly green midget?NZ native of course.


----------



## slim6y (May 7, 2011)

sookie said:


> What you are holding in your hand is beautiful,so green.he yours.what type is the jolly green midget?NZ native of course.



That's the photo from the article.. they're illegal to capture and keep as pets (as far as I am aware). and yes, NZ natives. 

They're called Jewelled geckoes.


----------



## jack (May 7, 2011)

did well to find four if they did so by themselves...


----------



## sookie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks.i had no idea but the name suits them well,he looks like a jewel.bummer about not allowed to keep them huh?


----------



## antaresia_boy (May 7, 2011)

good to see people getting any sort of punishment for these crimes, very good deterrent.
sorry for going off-topic, but i thought you lived NT direction?


----------



## slim6y (May 7, 2011)

antaresia_boy said:


> good to see people getting any sort of punishment for these crimes, very good deterrent.
> sorry for going off-topic, but i thought you lived NT direction?


 
Used to live in Cairns... now I live in Otago (NZ).


----------



## K3nny (May 7, 2011)

still, an awesome gecko tho
too bad their current status is endangered (out off the top of my head)

but thought there were at least a few in captivity? only it's illegal to sell/advertise/buy them, only swaps or something?


----------



## jack (May 7, 2011)

antaresia_boy said:


> good to see people getting any sort of punishment for these crimes, very good deterrent.


 
deterrent yes. but they are going to gaol for catching lizards, a relatively pathetic crime.

incidentally it is possible to keep these geckos legally in NZ (and some exotics!)... but if you breed them you are only allowed to give them away (the natives that is, exotics i believe can be swapped for cash).


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 7, 2011)

I used to catch and keep these way before they were ever protected and still know some magic spots where they can be be found with a keen eye and a bit of patience. My all time favorite reptiles. Every time I visit NZ I unfortunately receive a ridiculous amount of scrutiny by customs and at times with police help. One time they held the departing airline to Australia up on the tarmac for 5 minutes with me being detained in a full search.
I wish they understood I want them protected as much as anyone.


----------



## slim6y (May 7, 2011)

PilbaraPythons said:


> I used to catch and keep these way before they were ever protected and still know some magic spots where they can be be found with a keen eye and a bit of patience. My all time favorite reptiles. Every time I visit NZ I unfortunately receive a ridiculous amount of scrutiny by customs and at times with police help. One time they held the departing airline to Australia up on the tarmac for 5 minutes with me being detained in a full search.
> I wish they understood I want them protected as much as anyone.



next time you're here we can get together and see them in the wild - no taking or touching 

They are a beautiful gecko - and undoubtedly the most wanted on many lists....


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

Gorgeous lil thing,..


----------



## jack (May 7, 2011)

keen eye indeed. i have had one pointed out to me in daylight and my face was a foot from it before i saw it.


----------



## cactus2u (May 7, 2011)

Very good news & very stunning lil fella. must be Tuff lil buggers too living down there in the cold lol 
Got your long johns ready Slim6y???
Its getting a tad cool here too..... dropping just below 20 deg over night brrrrrrr lol


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 7, 2011)

These gecko's are extremely easy to keep and as a kid my husbandry understanding was very poor at best and yet they thrived and I bred them on several occasions. My last gecko given which was 9 years old at the time lived in captivety within the family for about 25 years before finally dieing. Clearly they have a long life span.
The first species I first kept back in 1971 were actually unknown and hense un described to science at the time. 
If these gecko's were available over here in the pet industry, they would hugely popular. I can only dream.


----------



## slim6y (May 8, 2011)

cactus2u said:


> Very good news & very stunning lil fella. must be Tuff lil buggers too living down there in the cold lol
> Got your long johns ready Slim6y???
> Its getting a tad cool here too..... dropping just below 20 deg over night brrrrrrr lol



Got my johns on... 20'C? What's that?

As for the gex - If they can handle it in Otago, I am sure I can too....

What surprises me the most - is these guys have survived severe deforestation (for eg, Banks Peninsula just out of Christchurch) has less than 10% natural forest left on it. But they are survivors!!! But clearly endangered.

I'm going to join the NZ Reptile forum now as well... And try and do my bit at protecting these species


----------

